# Tai-Pan



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my favorite books has been Kindleized and the price is reasonable. Tai-Pan by James Clavell, a good read. Maybe clicking on the Request button pays off.









$6.39


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, I absolutely love this book. Clavell's best IMO. I probably read and re-read it ten times in high school. Thanks for reminding me about it!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

King Rat







is also available for The Kindle. It isn't his best but I've enjoyed everything Clavell ever wrote. I've probably read Shogun at least five times.

I confess that it took me three edits to make that work. No cover pic.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish Shogun would get kindled.  It's my favorite James Clavell.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, Shogun is a classic. I read that a few times, along with Whirlwind...


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm downloading a sample. I have never gotten around to reading any of Clavell's books, so maybe it's time!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, Shogun is a classic. I read that a few times, along with Whirlwind...


If you liked Whirlwind you might also enjoy The Haj by Leon Uris. Not available for Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> King Rat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said that. I don't know how many times I've heard it said that King Rat is Clavell's best novel. It's a worthy read, but I find Shogun and Tai-Pan to be much more compelling.

PS If anyone is hesitating about Shogun because of the awful mini-series of a few years ago... let me assure you that the mini-series failed to capture any of the depth and nuance on the novel. A complete injustice. That's probably not surprising to anyone on these boards, though!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> If anyone is hesitating about Shogun because of the awful mini-series of a few years ago... let me assure you that the mini-series failed to capture any of the depth and nuance on the novel. A complete injustice. That's probably not surprising to anyone on these boards, though!


I was in Japan when the mini-series was televised there and I almost got stoned. (I mean struck with stones as punishment - for those of you who may not know of the original meaning.)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

cush said:


> One of my favorite books has been Kindleized and the price is reasonable. Tai-Pan by James Clavell, a good read. Maybe clicking on the Request button pays off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEY!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cush said:


> One of my favorite books has been Kindleized and the price is reasonable. Tai-Pan by James Clavell, a good read. Maybe clicking on the Request button pays off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another click, another sample!! I think I have 7 pages of samples now!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> PS If anyone is hesitating about Shogun because of the awful mini-series of a few years ago... let me assure you that the mini-series failed to capture any of the depth and nuance on the novel. A complete injustice. That's probably not surprising to anyone on these boards, though!


A few years ago? When nearly 30 years seems like only a few years, you know you're getting old. That's okay. I think 1964 was yesterday.

I liked Tai-Pan better than Shogun.

The book I really loved is Dynasty, Robert S. Elegant, set in China, about the founding of a great trading family. I don't think it's kindlized yet and it looks like it's out of print.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Tai-Pan is the first in the series, then comes Gai Jin, then King Rat and finally Nobel House. I hope they'll Kindlize the other two books. Would also like to see Shogun Kindlized.

There are a lot I'd like to see Kindlized, but I guess that's another thread.  Sigh ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> A few years ago? When nearly 30 years seems like only a few years, you know you're getting old. That's okay. I think 1964 was yesterday.
> 
> I liked Tai-Pan better than Shogun.
> 
> The book I really loved is Dynasty, Robert S. Elegant, set in China, about the founding of a great trading family. I don't think it's kindlized yet and it looks like it's out of print.










...set in China, about the founding of a great trading family


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> ...set in China, about the founding of a great trading family


Thanks for the correction, Jeff. I was thinking Shogun ... Japan ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Thanks for the correction, Jeff. I was thinking Shogun ... Japan ...


I was mentioning another book that matched your description.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

You faked me out,Jeff!  I got all excited thinking Noble House had been Kindleized and clicked on the cover....    Oh well, clicked on the Request on Kindle button....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> You faked me out,Jeff! I got all excited thinking Noble House had been Kindleized and clicked on the cover....  Oh well, clicked on the Request on Kindle button....


Sorry about that, Cush. I should have mentioned that it wasn't available for Kindle.


----------

